# Stormy!



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Lets try this again


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Beautiful dog!!!!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Very pretty, cute friend too


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

LuvmySlyguy said:


> Beautiful dog!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

tenny80 said:


> LuvmySlyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful dog!!!!!
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Gorgeous, cute, and making me feel all squishy...gsd pups do that to me. Thanks for posting pics, I'm still grinning, so cute.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

No problem


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

a few months since our last update. Stormy is doing amazing! She's doing really in obedience class! She's an amazing dog and we couldn't be happier with her


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Good looking pup!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

She's beautiful!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I love her mask! Good looking puppy!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Who needs a wolf dog is you can have someone like Stormy?


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

She's growing up so fast! 


























































Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Some updated pictures 








She loves to go dirt biking with me, and it's the only way i've found to actually tire her out lol









She's a bit crazy, luckily she didn't get hurt chasing after an animal! 

















SO pretty


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

tenny80 said:


> Some updated pictures
> View attachment 579518
> 
> She loves to go dirt biking with me, and it's the only way i've found to actually tire her out lol
> ...


She looks like so much fun!!


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Zeppy said:


> She looks like so much fun!!


She's an AMAZING dog! so much fun! Her prey drive and energy level though is absolutely insane! She's a bit much for us but she gets me out of the house, i've actually lost 90lbs since I got her lol.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

@tenny80 Before I got Ole, my family used to remind me constantly to look out for my cardiac health. After two years with Ole, I don't even get nagged to watch what I eat when we go to my favorite Mexican restaurant.

Come to think of it, I don't think anyone has ever said, "You need to spend less time walking the dog."


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

tenny80 said:


> She's an AMAZING dog! so much fun! Her prey drive and energy level though is absolutely insane! She's a bit much for us but she gets me out of the house, i've actually lost 90lbs since I got her lol.


They are a great diet plan. Your other dog, is that a purebred? Looks like a little Pyrenese Shepherd.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> They are a great diet plan. Your other dog, is that a purebred? Looks like a little Pyrenese Shepherd.


I'm not sure what picture you are referring to but our friends also have a GSD that's in the back of some of the pictures so that might be what you are seeing? We have Stormy and then 2 small chihuahua mixes. We used to have a black lab but he recently passed away


----------

